# Civil Service and moving out of state



## FordMustang (Nov 8, 2005)

Just curious....I just got my scores and I am moving out of state Oct 31st. Will moving out of state cancel out my civil service scores or will I remain on the lists?

Thanks,


FM


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

You keep your residence at the time of the test for the duration of the list.


----------



## secret squirrel (Oct 1, 2006)

pretty sure that you are required to have your residence for 1 year prior to the exam to get the residency preference. anything after that does not matter.


----------

